# On Reliance Wimax - What WiFi router do i buy?



## Asfaq (Mar 20, 2008)

Hiya, was just wondering... what WiFi router is most preferable for the Reliance WiMax 300kbps unlimited connection? Will any router work or do I need to get a specific brand/model?

The reason I ask is because I dont have a static IP and nor do I know a lot about setting the DHCP address. I think Rel Wimax binds the MAC address of the NIC card.. dont know about that yet.. but if anyone could shed some light on the topic, it'd be great!

Any suggestions, people?


----------



## Asfaq (Mar 20, 2008)

10 views... no replies? yeh toh bahut nainsafi hai!!


----------



## slugger (Mar 21, 2008)

cant suggest exact model cause i havent used one myself

but u got to look for a router that is 802.16 standard compliant

if the router is then i guess there shudnt b a problem


----------



## Asfaq (Mar 21, 2008)

u mean 802.11(*) compat...


----------



## slugger (Mar 21, 2008)

yup *=2004/2005
*IEEE 802.16*


----------



## Asfaq (Mar 21, 2008)

what I am looking for is a wifi router.. not a wimax reciever or bradcaster.. i dont want to create a MAN... just a simple network that allows me to connect upto 3 laptops at a time and I need to know if anyone has ever used WiFi routers on the Reliance connections?


----------



## sam_1710 (Mar 21, 2008)

hey. i've a Reliance 300UL conn along with "linksys WRTG45C" which came at a discounted rate with my N95-8GB !!  
Welll ive had no problems with the combo.. You would've noticed that whenever you connect directly without the router you get notifications of new networks sometimes after logging in.. So at the router needs to be reset..


----------



## Asfaq (Mar 22, 2008)

sam_1710 said:


> You would've noticed that whenever you connect directly without the router you get notifications of new networks sometimes after logging in.. So at the router needs to be reset..



Could you explain a little more about this please?


----------

